
Mint’s Aaron Patzer: “We Will End-Of-Life Quicken Online” In Six to Nine Months - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/03/mints-aaron-patzer-we-will-end-of-life-quicken-online-in-six-to-nine-months/
======
txxxxd
"Mint founder and CEO Aaron Patzer [...] is now in charge of not only
Mint.com, but also all of Quicken’s online and desktop products."

This is the best thing I've heard about the acquisition.

~~~
wmf
Yep, it turns out that he "sold out" the same way Jobs "sold out" NeXT to
Apple.

~~~
brown9-2
Sold up?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Sold _in_?

------
plinkplonk
I think Aaron underestimates the Intuit bureaucracy. He'll have to do a _lot_
of slashing n burning to get stuff to happen. I eagerly await more news on the
"Mintification" of Intuit.

~~~
tomjen2
I am not so sure of that: Intuit seems smarter than I would have assumed by
making him vice president. I would not assume that they wouldn't also
recognize that bureaucracy is bad.

------
eserorg
Why on earth would anyone pre-announce end-of-life for a product before you've
released its successor?

You would have to be a complete idiot now to sign up for Quicken online.
Intuit has just completely destroyed an entire revenue stream.

~~~
pavs
The current userbase will just be transfered to mint. This "end-of-life" is
not the typical end-of-life where you are ending a product/service. The
product is still there, they are just merging with mint.

